# Multiple Tank Syndrome?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a joke scientific description of MTS? I think that would be a larf, and I'd love to have one if someone wants to write one or knows of a good one.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I'd be the last guy to give a scientific explanation for it but I think I'm catching it. I just picked up a 40g with stand, canopy and filter from ebay (I'll be starting a journal soon) and I have a 20g corner tank sitting in my garage I'm thinking about starting up. The 40 is going up for sure.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I may have it, well I have 55g 2 10g's a 30g and a 125g, so I think I may have it lol.


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmm, lets see : 2 - 55's, 1 - 55 high, 1 20 high, 120 - 10's, 3 5's, 4 - 2.5's. Just might have it too. ​


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think i may have it lol 10's, 15, 29, 2.5, 5, 90, betta bowls,  I think i was bit.

nick


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

1(120), 1(75), 1(65), 2(55), 1(40), 2(33), 2(30), 4(20), 2(15),1(14),1(12), 5(10), 4(5), 3(2.5)

Yeah It happens. Sorry though cant seem to come up with a good joke about it. Probably best not to because I would be laughing at myself.
Rob


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

between driving lessons and my sister taking my 2.5G for her tiels (which would have been perfect for this beautiful betta i saw at my lfs), the fever has not hit me yet. hehe


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

MTS is real! I don`t think there`s a cure, just lots of support groups online. I`m glad I don`t have it.;-)


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it's catching through the internet - sites like this one!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Its kinda like "why do people like art?" people who have multiple paintings in their homes are just as affected as we are. Our fish tanks are works of art and we strive to make them and keep the looking beautiful. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder which is why we love our "art" while some think were crazy. But the next question should be: why do we find things beautiful?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

hehe, i resisted MTS last night when a friend offered me his old tank. it was hard, but i survived


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it's funny when people say "you have so many tanks. Why don't you open a fish store?" THAT would make it work!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I have it but i think im keeping it controled where it is. Im in to aggressive fish so to keep more than a few kinds i need more than one tank, so at least i have a reason 

1-450, 1-135, 1-100, 1-75, 1-60, 1-20, 1-10


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

450 GALLONS? that must be enormous!!!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

robyn said:


> 450 GALLONS? that must be enormous!!!!



The dims are 96x36x30 (LxWxH) and as a total set up cost more than all my other tanks combined. And thats the main reason why my MTS has stoped. I was tired of little upgrades and went big and that pretty much curbed my MTS, for a while. Its still tempting to get other tanks and i just cleared out my 135 and will be clearing out the 100 to do different things with them.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it is perfectly okay to have MTS. I have it though. 2 10gal., 1 5gal., a bunch of little from 2.5-1.5 gals. I am thinking about getting another 10 gal. jic.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I currently have a running 55 gal. preparing a 20 gal. for small parhna and picking up my buddys 20 gal. community tank next week....... my fever is low but rising!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Im in the same situation as gump... I like big, aggro fish, and to keep multiples you need multiple large tanks. ATM i have a 100g, 55g, 40g, 30g, 20g, and I have a 10 and a 5, but Im gonna take them down.... You can imagine what some of these electric bills must be.

Oh, and if you go over to MFK, tanks that are in the 450 gallon range arent that rare... Because the people like things like rays and such. I want to see pics!


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahaha, this sounds alot like MBS which I have been quite good at avoiding so far! 

As far as MTS, I was thinking about getting a 5gallon for my betta...but I don't think I have been infected yet. The lack of funds this college student has might just be the vaccine!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is an older shot of the 450. For size reference the lungfish (long black one) is 28" long and the wood on the left is over 3 feet.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

Danyel said:


> Hahaha, this sounds alot like MBS which I have been quite good at avoiding so far!


multiple bird syndrome? my sister seems to have caught that one, lol!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

hehe my husband stopped my MTS when he caught me crawling thru fish stores online for a tank for the bedroom when he purchased 2 replacement plecos for me for my birthday yesterday - so the 3 gal quarantine is keeping me happy atm (i was looking at 20 gals online LOL)



*******************
90 gal
7 cherry barbs
7 denison barbs
1 common plec (5 inches)

3 gal quarantine
1 albino gibbicep (1 inch)
1 LDA33 (1 inch)


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fairly new but...

4 Months Old - 29 Gallon - Nippy Tank - Tiger Barbs, Serpae Tetra, Zebra Danio

2 Months Old - 50 Gallon Planted- Community - Neons, Molly, Bolivan Rams, Rasbora, Corries, Gold Barbs


Ya know... I think I can fit another one under.... lol


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

god are me and my dad past the meaning of MTS we have 59 tanks


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont kno if i have it yet but i might, i got 3 tanks since the beggining of december which was my first one since i was 8 or something
1-20,1-10,1-40, and i want like a 90 gallon sw but thats never gonna happen but i can wish...


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just went to get a 10 gallon and my 29 has been stocked for less then a week and my 20L I've had for a few months. No 59 tanks but broke is broke


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

Is that a dinosaur eel? It looks like it. My friend has one that's about 6.5 inches in a 10 gal and has a second 10 up for her pleco that kept getting attacked by her eel because she is not used to company. What can I say? her eel is jealous!


----------

